# R.O.U.T.P.



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Mon, 15 May 2000 20:48:38 -0600*
Are there any former members of the old Reserve Officers University 
Training Plan out there?
For the record, I am a 1970 survivor.
Bruce Williams
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Are there any former members of 
the old
Reserve Officers University Training Plan out there?
For the record, I am a 1970
survivor.
Bruce 
Williams
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

